# Esquema electronico cuadro Scenic 2



## sercris (Jun 19, 2016)

Hola compañeros haber si hay alguien en este foro que tenga el esquema y me lo pueda pasar creo que tiene alguna pista rota y es a doble cara y me es casi imposible seguir si no tengo el esquema.
1 saludo y muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 21, 2016)

Buenas desde ya colega, me parece que se encuentra en este manual, al menos pispeandolo
A partir de la pag 104, intrumentos del cuadro. Es un manual largo, 359 paginas

MANUAL TECNICO DE TALLER RENAULT SCENIC II SISTEMA ELECTRICO PARTEII
https://lawikicoche.blogspot.com.ar/2015/04/manual-tecnico-de-taller-renault-scenic.html


----------



## sercris (Jun 24, 2016)

muchas gracias hellfire4 por el aporte pero no es bien bien lo que necesito.
lo que busco es el esquema electrónico del cuadro donde vienen los componentes resist,diodos,pistas, etc. porque creo que se debe de haber roto alguna pista y por eso no funciona nada del cuadro y seguirlo a doble cara es una odisea.
seguire a la espera que alguien que repare y lo tenga me lo pueda pasar.
MUCHAS GRACIAS


----------

